
Show HN: A more fun and accessible way to play and learn guitar - andyjsong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0yyTun_MQs
======
andyjsong
Hey HN!

I'm one of the co-founders of Magic Instruments, back in April we launched
with what the public called "real Guitar Hero". However, we got a ton of
feedback from our customers asking if this would eventually teach them how to
play the normal guitar.

At first we were puzzled, since we could do things like this for people who
have either never played the guitar or have tried & quit:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2zggHFOH8g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2zggHFOH8g)

We never thought that this could be a way to teach you traditional guitar
chord fingerings since there are a ton of products out there that already do
that: Fretlight, gTar, Jamstik, and Rocksmith to name a few.

However, once we realized that we could leverage both one touch chords aka
Magic Mode with traditional chords and learn chord by chord, we had
essentially created a step function to learn the traditional guitar, while
still keep the student engaged by being able to play an entire song that is
recognizable on the first go.

Fender just put out a very timely article on their biggest hurdle to keep
people from abandoning the traditional guitar is to get them to play their
first song. We think we've come up with a novel solution that reducing the
cognitive load of playing your first song.

I know there are a ton of music experts on HN and would love to hear your
constructive feedback and comments!

